

Simpler life by shining new light on old tools - btw0
http://btw0.posterous.com/simpler-life-by-shining-new-li

======
patrickg-zill
The old Mac-based scripting tool / database/ language known as Frontier by
UserLand software, could do this 10 years ago. So it is not really a new idea
using old tools, more like a better implementation of an old idea.

------
swombat
Umm... ok... not sure why this gets voted up though. Not exactly that
interesting or news-worthy...

~~~
Raphael
Maybe someone reads this article and learn information that makes them more
knowledgeable about computers.

